# Considering Pastry School - Midwest Recommedations?



## ejackson2382 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for some advice. I think that I've really found a passion for cake decorating. I want to leave my current career and go to pastry school.

Have any of you gotten degrees in pastry arts? I have been doing some research about the best programs. Platt College is near my house and seems to have a great program (http://www.studentadvisor.com/pages/platt-college-the-pathway-to-your-pastry-arts-career), but I'm not sure if it's the best for me.

Did any of you go to Platt College? Do you know of any other great culinary schools in the midwest?

Best, 
Emily


----------



## justin hunt (Mar 5, 2012)

The art institute- The chefs academy- and le cordon bleu Chicago. i go to the chefs academy in Indianapolis and they have a pastry program


----------

